# Fully für ein kleines Leichtgewicht?



## bergfex-1980 (14. November 2021)

Hallo liebe Mädels, 

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir bei dem Umstieg auf ein etwas besseres Fahrrad einige zusätzliche Informationen liefern?
Kurz zu mir:


162cm groß
ca. 50kg schwer
sportliche Anfängerin (habe vor einem Jahr wieder mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen, vor allem wurzelige und steinige Waldwege, rauf komme ich aktuell ziemlich gut, runter ist der "Funfaktor" relativ gering - siehe weiter unten zum aktuellen Radl
aktuell ein Hardtail (Canyon Iowa Sport von 2006, 16.5'', Männermodell), bei dem leider die Federgabel vorne nicht funktioniert, da die Feder bei meinem Gewicht nicht anspricht)
Ich will mir jetzt gerne kurz- oder mittelfristig ein Fully zulegen, weil es einfach keine Spaß macht, wenn man bei jedem etwas unebeneren Weg wie auf einem bockenden Rodeobullen durchgeschüttelt wird

Ich liebäugele aktuell mit einem Cube Sting WS 140 HPC Race in Größe S, oder alternativ mit der entsprechenden Männerversion aus der "Stereo" Reihe (da die Sting Modelle aktuell nicht mehr im neuen Katalog 2022 sind). 

Nun stellen sich mir verschiedene Fragen

* lassen sich die Federgabel und der Dämpfer überhaupt auf mein Gewicht einstellen (hier gibt es im Forum diverse Meinungen, von daher wären erste Hand Erfahrungen sehr hilfreich!)

* Das Gewicht von dem Rad erscheint mir ziemlich schwer. Habt Ihr Eure Räder getuned, um das Gewicht zu reduzieren, und wenn ja, wie?

* 29'' Räder oder 27.5'' Räder? Ich tendiere zu letzterem, sowohl wegen Gewicht als auch wegen der kleinen Rahmengröße.

* Welche alternativen Bikes in der Preisklasse bis ca. 2500€ gibt es fertig ab Werk?

* Worauf muss ich bei gebrauchten Fullys achten - welche Teile sind da besonders verschleißanfällig, was muss man prüfen? 

* Was gibt es sonst noch zu beachten?


Würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier jemand Input liefern kann!

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank!


----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (14. November 2021)

Hi! Ich bin 1,60 kg groß und fahre das Cube Sting WS 140 HPC SL (< 14 kg) in Größe S, siehe Profilbild. Das gibt es aber auch in Größe XS. Es ist extra für Frauen gebaut worden. Damit mache ich ALLES: Radtouren, Hometrails, Bikepark-Besuche, Trails in den Alpen bis S2. Ich liebe dieses Bike. Allerdings war bei mir zu Beginn die Gabel viel zu hart. Nachdem Luft abgelassen wurde, passt es jetzt auch, der Streifring ist bei härteren Abfahrten dort wo er hingehört - kurz unterm Kashima-Coating. Meine Antwort passt vielleicht nicht ganz, weil mein Cube die höhere Ausstattungsvariante ist. Letztendlich kommst du wohl nicht umhin, dich intensiv mit Gabel-/Dämpfer-Einstellungen für dein Gewicht zu beschäftigen. Schon mal im Fachhandel mit einem Profi gesprochen? Oder kennst du einen Schrauber, der dir die Gabel am jetzigen Hardtail mal vernünftig einstellen kann, um sie zum Eintauchen zu bekommen?

Es gibt auch Bikes in Größe S mit 29" LR. 29"-LR kommen bei meiner Größe aber  überhaupt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich mit 27,5" alles machen kann, dabei Gewicht spare, ein agiles Bike habe und nicht die Sorge haben muss, bei steilen Abfahrten aufgrund meiner kurzen Beine auf einen 29"-Hinterrad aufzusitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toBina (14. November 2021)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist das VPace Max 27,5L ja was für dich, liegt mit € 2700 zwar über deinem Budget ist dafür aber mit 12,5kg echt leicht und die Federelemente sind speziell auf leichte/kleinere Fahrer abgestimmt.





						The Game Changer - MORITZ 2.0 - VPACE Bikes
					






					www.vpace.de
				



Ansonsten gibt es bei Canyon oft Frauenmodelle (Zusatz "WMN"), beim aktuellen Spectral z.B. konnte ich jedoch auf die schnelle keins finden. Aber es gibt bei den normalen Modellen auch die Größe XS.

Ich selbst fand es vor allem schwer ein Bike mit niedriger Überstandshöhe zu finden, bei dem auch alle anderen Voraussetzungen für mich passen (Federweg, Gewicht, Preis, Komponenten, etc.).


----------



## spider1750 (14. November 2021)

Das Gewicht von 50Kg dürfte keine Rolle beim Einstellen der Dämpfer spielen bzw. ob sie bei so einen Gewicht überhaupt funktionieren. Ich denke dass bei XC MTB Rennen viele Frauen um die 50KG wiegen und bei denen sind bestimmt die Dämpfer alle richtig eingestellt.
Was du brauchst und vielleicht beim MTB Kauf auch von manchen Händlern mitgegeben wird, ist eine Dämpferpumpe. So kannst du gerade am Anfang wenn du fährst etwas an den Dämpfern rumspielen, also Luft rauslassen oder wieder mit der Pumpe etwas mehr rein tun, wenn nötig.
Wegen dem Gewicht ist es schwer ein leichtes Fully bis 2500 Euro zu finden, da ab einem gewissen Radgewicht die Preise extrem hoch gehen. Ich würde schauen, dass du dir ein Bike kaufst, bei dem der Rahmen paßt und dir gefällt und dieser nicht zu schwer ist. 
Komponenten kannst du mir der Zeit aufwerten, da es immer wieder Angebote oder auch gebrauchte Teile gibt, wo es dann doch kostengünstig geht. Es lohnt sich auch auf das nächst höhere Modell zu schauen. Vielleicht ist der Aufpreis nicht so hoch bei höherwertigen Komponenten und geringeren Gewicht.
Ich denke das Problem ist auch gerade die Zeit durch Corona. Die Angebote sind nicht mehr so gut, teilweise sind gewisse Größen gar nicht verfügbar und ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Preise auch dadurch angezogen sind. Vielleicht auch mal nach einen gebrauchten MTB umschauen?
Wegen der Reifengröße 27,5 oder 29 Zoll, bist du schon beide Größen mal gefahren? ich habe beide und 29 Zoll rollt schon anders über Wurzeln bzw. gibt vielleicht mehr Sicherheit, aber es wäre auch blöd, wenn du irgendwie immer an den 29 Zoll Reifen anstößt oder das Handling des MTB's nicht mehr schön ist.


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2021)

Es lohnt sich, sich hier einzulesen  es gibt viele Infos zu deinen Fragen






						Bikes für kleine Menschen - Größe S oder kleiner gesucht? Schau hier rein!
					

Ladys,  das hier soll ein Thread werden, wo Bikes für die kleineren unter euch (und auch uns Männern) gezigt werden, am besten mit Bild und den wichtigsten Daten.  Hier das Cannondale Prophet MX meiner Süßen (Innenbeinlänge inkl. Schuh kommt noch, Lady ist 163cm).  Einsatzgebiet: vom Hometrail...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bergfex-1980 (14. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Schon mal vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten!

Bei meinem jetzigen Bike ist es leider nicht möglich an der Federgabel noch etwas zu justieren. Dort war eine OEM Gabel verbaut, in der nicht das drin war was drin sein sollte. Dazu gab es hier meine ich sogar mal einen separaten Thread. Statt Öldämpfer ist nur eine Feder als einziges Element verbaut, und diese ist für 80 bis 90 kg ausgelegt. Weichere Federn sind leider nicht mehr erhältlich.

Und eine neue Federgabel wird sich für das Radl wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen. 

Das Canyon Neuron oder Spectral hatte ich ursprünglich überlegt, bin aber nach dem Lesen etlicher Beiträge im Forum davon abgekommen weil der Kundenservice nicht besonders gut sein soll.

Das Moritz 2.0 ist ein Kinderbike, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Setzte ich aber auf jeden Fall Mal auf die Vergleichsliste der potentiellen Bikes 

Gebrauchte Fullys sind aktuell extrem teuer, da der Markt ziemlich leergefegt ist. Oft nur wenig unter dem Neupreis auch wenn sie bereits über ein oder zwei Jahre gefahren sind. Aber da habe ich natürlich auch ein Auge drauf und schaue immer mal wieder ob sich etwas findet.

Einen Cube Store gibt es hier um die Ecke deshalb kam die Idee und das Augenmerk auf das Cube Bike.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann dort mal einen Beratungstermin ausmachen und auch mal vermessen lassen welche Größe passt. 

Den verlinkten Thread habe ich von hinten nach vorne ein Stück weit durchgeschaut, bin aber nicht so viel schlauer als vorher - viele konträre Meinungen zu verschiedenen Themen.

Über weiteren Input oder Ideen freue ich mich!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Binem (17. Februar 2022)

was ist es denn jetzt geworden?


----------



## bergfex-1980 (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo! Ein Canyon Neuron Al 7 WMN 😃. Neu gekauft, damit ich dann auch die volle Garantie habe.


----------

